# Should Jamal start?



## BigC (Sep 28, 2004)

Should Jamal start over Francis?


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

idk bout this. francis will play like **** if he doesnt start so thats y i say stevie will start. jamal deserves too though.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

HE SHOULD....YES!....but will he? Prob not! :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i'm gonna say no , and trust me I am a big jamal fan , but no .

francis should outplay him in camp and start.

also Jamal will come off the bench without any grief , he was brought to the knicks to play behind H2O and marbury as part of Zeke's 3 guard offense (his vision for crawford) I say it still happens just with francis .

being a good soldier is nice but in the end the NBA is a result business.

and if francis doesn't defend well enough i suspect he will either be traded or pushed down to the 3rd unit behind crawford and Qrich.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Truknicksfan said:


> HE SHOULD....YES!....but will he? Prob not! :curse: :curse: :curse:


Yeah I agree, he should, but he won't.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

i dnt even no why the knicks got francis. his not good anymore


----------



## BeeKewl23 (Nov 26, 2004)

Jamal Crawford's clutch play last year earned him a starting spot IMO. However, that being said, Francis was very restricted under Brown last year, as was everybody. I'd like to see what Francis can do under Isiah first, and then if he fails, start Crawford.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

BeeKewl23 said:


> Jamal Crawford's clutch play last year earned him a starting spot IMO. However, that being said, Francis was very restricted under Brown last year, as was everybody. I'd like to see what Francis can do under Isiah first, and then if he fails, start Crawford.


Wuzup everyone, I'm new so be lite on me. 

Last season the Knicks Weakest position was the SG position. 
It was so obvious that PG-Marbury asked to be put in the SG position. 

The majority of games the Knicks got blown out of was in the 3rd quarter. 
The Knicks Starting SG-Q.Richardson could not score half of the points that the 
Knicks oponents SG was scoring on him in the 3rd quarter. 
Q.Richardson was the worst SG in the league last season even Rookies out played him 
(and he average 27 minutes of playingtime lastseason as the Knicks SG). 

*Jamal Crawford is the Best SG on the Knicks Roster plus he knows how to score on 
different teams defenses when he is at the SG position. Forcing Crawford to be a 
6th-Man and play the PG position last season was asking for a 23-59 season.* 

If President/Coach Isiah Thomas *"PACIFY"* Steve Francis by letting him Start alongside 
of Marbury and the Knicks dont gain any chemistry or WIN 2 out of 3 Games then Isiah 
Thomas need to be FIRED immediately during the season. 
*Francis did such a poor Job at Starting with PG-Jameer Nelson in Orlando, that it was obvious that Francis strength & Skillz should be used at the PG position only. And NO! Francis is not capable of taking PG-Marbury Starting Job. 
Marbury is a better SG than Francis. 
Crawford is a better SG than Francis. 
So Logic says, "Francis is a 6th-Man or a suit player on the bench".* 

The Knicks are being looked upon this offseason by outside Fans and Sports Writers as a *BIG-JOKE * because of the *IDEA of Starting Marbury & Francis * in the backcourt in the 2006-7 season. 
Especially when Marbury/Crawford Backcourt Tandem maybe lazy on defense but they have chemistry in scoring on any NBA oponent. 

The Knicks need a PURE-SG to start the game and Start the 3rd quarter and the only player that fits that bill on the Knicks roster is SG-Jamal Crawford.


----------



## BigC (Sep 28, 2004)

Kiyaman said:


> Wuzup everyone, I'm new so be lite on me.
> 
> Last season the Knicks Weakest position was the SG position.
> It was so obvious that PG-Marbury asked to be put in the SG position.
> ...


Good points. Also Marbury and Jamal already know each other. The year before they did good in the back court until the injuries to TT and other Knicks.

Jamal also knows how to feed Curry the ball in the post.


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamal is the best player on the Knicks when he is hot. He can alsways create his own shot. However he doesn't do much else well. When Jamal is hitting his shots he can put the team on his back. He just doesn't have much value in games where he is not shootong well. JC has been in the league long enough to develop the other parts of his game so I think he is essentially a streak scorer. Hwe should come off the bench and his role should be to score. If he's hot then let him play 30+ minutes but if he's not then limit his time to under 20 minutes. Let's not expect more from Jamal than that. He cannot consisitently deliver on the other parts of his game. He can be a very valuable 6th man.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

I like Jc off the bench. Besides hes one of the few players who doesn't mind coming off the bench.


----------



## BeeKewl23 (Nov 26, 2004)

Cager said:


> Jamal is the best player on the Knicks when he is hot.


Hell, you can say that about a few guys on the team, including sophomore Channing Frye. I am in full support of Crawford. It is just that Francis is a former all-star and he was only horrible with the Knicks last year because everyone was awful under Brown. It was Isiah's original vision to start Starbury and Stevie Franchise together, and now he has the chance the execute as coach. If it does not work, he can either start Crawford or sleep in the bed he made for himself.


----------



## infiidel (Aug 15, 2006)

JC is the only guard we have that isnt making 39 million a year. he is probably our only trade asset of the three. I think he deserves to start though.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Cager said:


> Jamal is the best player on the Knicks when he is hot. He can alsways create his own shot. However he doesn't do much else well. When Jamal is hitting his shots he can put the team on his back. He just doesn't have much value in games where he is not shootong well. JC has been in the league long enough to develop the other parts of his game so I think he is essentially a streak scorer. Hwe should come off the bench and his role should be to score. If he's hot then let him play 30+ minutes but if he's not then limit his time to under 20 minutes. Let's not expect more from Jamal than that. He cannot consisitently deliver on the other parts of his game. He can be a very valuable 6th man.


Jamal Crawford is a SG! and a SG only (Natural-Position). 

Francis is a PG! and a PG only (Natural-Position). 

Marbury is a Great Combo-Guard. Maybe better than both Crawford/Francis in their natural positions. 

Both Crawford & Francis have FLAWS in thier game when they have to play out of position. 
The Main objective for a WINNING Knick Season is for Zeke to play each player on this Knick Roster to their *Strengths & Skillz * for a successful season. 
Starting PG-Francis with PG-Marbury is not playing either one of them to their Strength and Skillz. 

Marbury like to feel out his oponents at the start of the game as the PG. 
Crawford like to do the same as the SG (this was notice his last season with the Bulls and his first season with the Knicks). 
Zeke should not let Larry Brown foolishness last season (making Crawford a 6th-Man) or All-Star Francis stop the Marbury/Crawford Backcourt Tandem. 

Finley has always been one of the TOP underrated SG in the NBA, and the Spurs did not put Finley above Bowen.


----------



## coco killer (Mar 5, 2006)

jamals a good player but lets not forget he has a low field goal percentage and there r probaly guys who r better players. he could probaly be a solid bench player though


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*PLEASE NOTE:*

*Should Jamar Crawford Start? YES! without a doubt.*


*The problem that alot of B-Ball Fans misunderstanding about "6.5 SG-Jamal Crawford" is that dum-dum Coaches like Skiles & Brown think because Crawford have a great-handle that he is a PG. * 

Isiah Thomas wanted Crawford the day he was drafted in the NBA. 
*Isiah signed Crawford to be SG-Allan Houston Backup. 
Is/was Allan Houston a PG or SF? NO! Allan Houston was a PURE-SG.* 
[B]Jamal Crawford is a PURE-SG.[/B] 

*There are way too many B-Ball Fans and Sports Writers commenting on Crawford Skillz as a PG and Combo Guard. 
When Crawford Skillz and Playingtime should be the same as Allan Houston, Ray Allen, and Rip Hamilton (they all are PURE-SG which need a PG on the court with them).* 

*Stop thinking that Jamal Crawford is a PG or a 6th-Man because he is NOT!!!*


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

They should definitely do that, he has good size for the 2, and Francis sh/could come off the bench as a sparkplug.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

He should come off the bench, he is the ideal combo guard. Hes too inconsistent to start.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Kiyaman said:


> *PLEASE NOTE:*
> 
> *Should Jamar Crawford Start? YES! without a doubt.*
> 
> ...


actually he saw crawford as the perfect combo guard off the bench , some1 capable of spelling both marbury and houston....due to houston's injury woes it was never the case.

the best thing about crawford isn't that he's a 6'1 scorer type combo guard who is out of place trying to defend opposing 2's or a guy who teams try to make a pg because he has a nice handle.

the guy is a legit combo player, he has been playing pg his whole life , and only in his lone season as at Mich. did he even play some 2 , in the pro's he learned to play both guard spots effectively . he can score , by virtue of his handle and quickness, he has a good mid range game and can spot up from 3 and even shoot that distance off the dribble.

at the same time he is 6'5 and 3/4 according to his draft measurements with long arms(6'10 wingspan) capable of defending 2 guards with his size while having the quickness to defend pg's. while I agree jamal can pull off a nice play here and there that make him look like a pg to some just because he does at times only things that only pg's can do , but his 1st 3 years he was a point guard in the triangle offense which tends to do 2 things to pg's . Turn them into spot up shooters , and make them into 2 guards because no one dominates the ball in that offense, its a motion offense, its based on ball movement and spacing not any particular , depending on the personel , a center's passing ability can be more important than the pg's (see the lakers in shaq's years).

but if i had to pick his long term position i would pick point guard for him unless he bulks up in his late 20's because physically it suits him better on defense if only slightly.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Good piece DaGrinch, but! you have to look at players of Iverson, Marbury, and Wade style of play being the PG in High School and College Ball then stepping up into the NBA where their Skillz from being the PG has advance them into a star SG (When Marbury broke the high scoring player record on the USA Olympic Team he had Iverson & Wade playing the PG Role in that game inwhich Marbury played as the SG.). 
Although, coaches know that Marbury, Iverson, and Wade play superb PG-Roles, they also know that they are Scoring Super Star SG material. 

*Crawford need to play a whole season in the NBA as just a SG. It was seen in the Knicks Preseason Games last season that Crawford worked out hard in the Offseason to become the Knicks Starting SG based on the "Allan Houston Rule", which alot of people forgot.* 

It been bothering me for years that so many people been stating since Marbury tour with the Nets that Marbury style is better set as a SG, although he average 8 assist a game. 
When Crawford came into the Knicks picture it was automatically stated that Crawford is the Knicks Combo-Guard. 
*SUPRISE-SUPRISE! Iverson, Marbury, and Wade are the TOP-3 Combo Guards in the NBA.* 

*So the question remains "Should Crawford Start?"!  * 
*as a PG, NO! 
as a SG, YES! 
Should Francis Start? 
as a PG, YES! if Marbury is injured. 
as a SG, YES! if Crawford is injured. * 

*I'm hoping that President/Coach Isiah Thomas sees the Marbury/Crawford backcourt rather than Francis ALL-STAR Contract.     *


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Kiyaman said:


> Good piece DaGrinch, but! you have to look at players of Iverson, Marbury, and Wade style of play being the PG in High School and College Ball then stepping up into the NBA where their Skillz from being the PG has advance them into a star SG (When Marbury broke the high scoring player record on the USA Olympic Team he had Iverson & Wade playing the PG Role in that game inwhich Marbury played as the SG.).
> Although, coaches know that Marbury, Iverson, and Wade play superb PG-Roles, they also know that they are Scoring Super Star SG material.
> 
> *Crawford need to play a whole season in the NBA as just a SG. It was seen in the Knicks Preseason Games last season that Crawford worked out hard in the Offseason to become the Knicks Starting SG based on the "Allan Houston Rule", which alot of people forgot.*
> ...


i agree with alot of what you wrote , i think all 3 francis , crawford and marbury are capable starters , probably at either guard spot., but the goal isn't to make them look good its to put them in position to make the knicks look good.

if zeke can get francis to accept coming off the bench with no problem then its all good , but somehow i doubt it, i do think that crawford is ideal, in skills and mentality ...he came to ny to come off the bench , he accepted the deal to come here as such ...his game is versatile enough that if either francis or marbury are hot he can slide over to pg and get them shots ...or he can get hot and carry the offense in short spurts, he is a good enough player that the team defers to him in these situations and he has come through.

so while even though i think francis and marbury are better players if only because they are more consistent , there is more to it as to why I would start them ahead of crawford, even though in all honesty they are all about the same talent level.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

I think Crawford should and will start if only because the knicks have no one that has shown they can take the spot from him yet. Some say start Francis but not because hes outplayed jamal but because he will cry if he doesnt ?Thats crazy and it does nothing to help the knicks win games as Francis was handed minutes and the team in orlando and still was disinterested .As for jamal not starting because hes not consistent could someone name me another knick outside of marbury who is more consistent than Crawford ?If consistency is apart of the criteria then you may not find 5 starters for the knicks to even play. 

I think jamal with his play,the way he handled the adversity of last year and his constantly changing role right now has the edge on Francis for the starting job and for Francis to get that spot he will need to raise his game to the level it was at at Houston.


----------

